# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  The best I've ever seen lee priest look

## alexISthrowed

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNzm99eTVTE&feature=grec

----------


## underworldmagic

Simply amazing, and that's him at 22. Hes always been one of my favs. That posing routine was well done too.

----------


## Hate Being Small

cant beleive hes only 5,2

----------


## ferocious bubble

he is 5'4.

----------


## 6ft5

Truely amazing!

----------


## Hard.On

That is insane,.
esp. hes only 22,

----------


## toothache

I've always liked Lee Priest.

----------


## Coop77

One of the most underrated BBs of all time. Too bad he went nuts.

----------


## Glutina

I didn't know he "went nuts"

----------


## ylfcm

> I didn't know he "went nuts"


Went nuts in what way? Lee,s a wicked bloke and great bodybuilder.

----------


## Mass760

Lee's supposed to make a come back at the 2010 Olympia
in the 202 class. I seen a recent vid on MD, he's in great shape
right now..

----------


## auslifta

Looked amazing then, so complete at such a young age.

----------


## lovbyts

I like his hair.

----------


## Coop77

> Went nuts in what way? Lee,s a wicked bloke and great bodybuilder.


Doing this to your face constitutes nuts in my book.

----------


## gym_junki

wht a gr8 bodybuilder

----------


## F4iGuy

22? Not bad

----------


## OH REALLY

> Doing this to your face constitutes nuts in my book.


agree

----------


## F4iGuy

C'mon guys tyson has one... oh wait lol

----------


## cherrydrpepper

Did gear f up priest' system? He looks like he started as a teenager from the videos on youtube.

----------


## Noles12

> Did gear f up priest' system? He looks like he started as a teenager from the videos on youtube.


How would anyone here actually know that? Yes he started young obviously but he doesnt just go telling everyone whether or not he has no testosterone now

----------


## gladmax

He has an amazing set of arms, they are def the best all time, i would say, they are insane,

----------


## Bull_Nuts

To COOP77

He is Lee Priest. He has always only done what he wanted to do for himself....He doesn't care about anyone's opinion or judgement....To me that is the only way to live. I admire anyone who is brave enough to speak or do whatever they want to do. Way to many people live their lives by someone elses rules. How many people have to fake who they are just to get along in their job, their school, and their lives? He doesn't. And that fkin rocks.

Watch his movie, "the blond myth", you can tell that he is happy and care free. Just listen to what he says....he doesn't care what place he comes in at, or how other people train, or how other people eat. He does what he wants....if his fans are pleased, its all that matters to him.

Good enough in my book

----------


## scrunnyronnie

Him following his own rule has somewhat stiffled his career in a way.

----------


## bigdaddyets

To be that young and look like that, wow

----------


## Tigershark

Doesn't it make you jealous?

----------


## Life-is-short

Massive arms, they look amazing ...

I also don't think you should judge someone as "nutz" coz he has a facial tattoo ... ever thought he just likes to party? 

again cool video, ty for sharing!

Ink in the skin, to let the light in  :Smilie:

----------


## layeazy

Lee priest is the best Aussie BB ever he should be more recognized over here with the general public

----------


## johnnyrv

a tribute to lee http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vH9UyCrVxD4

----------


## MR-FQ320

awesome.......truly awesome

----------


## SlimJoe

Does look amazing

----------


## Black

> To COOP77
> 
> He is Lee Priest. He has always only done what he wanted to do for himself....He doesn't care about anyone's opinion or judgement....To me that is the only way to live. I admire anyone who is brave enough to speak or do whatever they want to do. Way to many people live their lives by someone elses rules. How many people have to fake who they are just to get along in their job, their school, and their lives? He doesn't. And that fkin rocks.
> 
> Watch his movie, "the blond myth", you can tell that he is happy and care free. Just listen to what he says....he doesn't care what place he comes in at, or how other people train, or how other people eat. He does what he wants....if his fans are pleased, its all that matters to him.
> 
> Good enough in my book


Completely ****in' agree man. Well said.

----------


## Turkish Juicer

He was amongst the youngest BBs of his generation to go pro. You see sıo many massive BBs like Jay, Phil, Ronnie and etc. who look bloated and ugly as heel during their off seaons. I have never seen Lee not in shape in any picture or video throughout his career, including his off season footage. Not to mention his off season meals are crap, they include McDonald's burgers for protein + carbs and xlarge milk shakes for more plesurable carbs, lol. Still, always somewhat dry and full with a freaky 8 pack as well as surreal arms, the guy is a giant killer on the stage...

Also, him not following rules and not living by the book had an obvious cost: an under-performed career. At any rate, Lee Priest remains a true freak of nature!

----------


## auslifta

> He was amongst the youngest BBs of his generation to go pro. You see sıo many massive BBs like Jay, Phil, Ronnie and etc. who look bloated and ugly as heel during their off seaons. I have never seen Lee not in shape in any picture or video throughout his career, including his off season footage. Not to mention his off season meals are crap, they include McDonald's burgers for protein + carbs and xlarge milk shakes for more plesurable carbs, lol. Still, always somewhat dry and full with a freaky 8 pack as well as surreal arms, the guy is a giant killer on the stage...
> 
> Also, him not following rules and not living by the book had an obvious cost: an under-performed career. At any rate, Lee Priest remains a true freak of nature!

----------


## auslifta



----------


## auslifta

He doesnt go to this state anymore, but yeah, here was pretty out of shape here.............

----------


## Turkish Juicer

> He doesnt go to this state anymore, but yeah, here was pretty out of shape here.............


Except for the fact that that is not Lee Priest in the pictures. 

It is not even funny how someone can so easily buy into an internet scam about Lee...

----------


## terraj

> Except for the fact that that is not Lee Priest in the pictures. 
> 
> It is not even funny how someone can so easily buy into an internet scam about Lee...


I'm going to say that it is Lee, same tattoos that lee had during that period.

----------


## Turkish Juicer

A little more research and the facts are revealed: Those photos were for a hydroxy cut commercial. He is not as fat as he looks, they had him bloated up and push his stomach out for the shot...

So, that guy is actually Lee Priest but that's not exactly how he looks like off-season. I mean not as fat and not as bloated.

This discussion is over for me...

----------


## terraj

> A little more research and the facts are revealed: Those photos were for a hydroxy cut commercial. He is not as fat as he looks, they had him bloated up and push his stomach out for the shot...
> 
> So, that guy is actually Lee Priest but that's not exactly how he looks like off-season. I mean not as fat and not as bloated.
> 
> This discussion is over for me...


So you were WRONG bitch!

Over for me BTW :Smilie:

----------


## chi

> He was amongst the youngest BBs of his generation to go pro. You see sıo many massive BBs like Jay, Phil, Ronnie and etc. who look bloated and ugly as heel during their off seaons. I have never seen Lee not in shape in any picture or video throughout his career, including his off season footage. Not to mention his off season meals are crap, they include McDonald's burgers for protein + carbs and xlarge milk shakes for more plesurable carbs, lol. Still, always somewhat dry and full with a freaky 8 pack as well as surreal arms, the guy is a giant killer on the stage...
> 
> Also, him not following rules and not living by the book had an obvious cost: an under-performed career. At any rate, Lee Priest remains a true freak of nature!


i have seen pics of him in the off season he doesn't look good at all

----------


## auslifta

> A little more research and the facts are revealed: Those photos were for a hydroxy cut commercial. He is not as fat as he looks, they had him bloated up and push his stomach out for the shot...
> 
> So, that guy is actually Lee Priest but that's not exactly how he looks like off-season. I mean not as fat and not as bloated.
> 
> This discussion is over for me...


Funny how people pull out of a conversation when they turn out to be wrong  :Smilie:

----------


## toooosmall

AWESOME PHYSIQUE!!! used with a video cam SO poor I had to stop it and come right here and report this. (you can't see the fukn details that the man worked SO hard to show you!!! its like showing the mona lisa on an atari computer back in the day.....

----------


## Panzerfaust

> A little more research and the facts are revealed: Those photos were for a hydroxy cut commercial. He is not as fat as he looks, they had him bloated up and push his stomach out for the shot...
> 
> So, that guy is actually Lee Priest but that's not exactly how he looks like off-season. I mean not as fat and not as bloated.
> 
> This discussion is over for me...



Cry some more for us, come on!  :Tear:

----------


## Turkish Juicer

> i have seen pics of him in the off season he doesn't look good at all


You are right, mate. Videos and pics. of him that I have seen so far must have all been precontest and/or postcontest. For some reason, I have never seen a fat & ugly footage of him during off-seasons until now. 

Is it not amazing how his gut disappears once he starts dieting and his abs pop right back on with full definition? Can't just be the gear, dieting and increased cardio; one has to have some serious muscle memory also...

----------


## jhead12

whatever he looks like during the off season, he was always ready while on the stage.. when i was younger, and if i saw a mag cover with lee on it, i would always buy it.. always will be one of my favs no matter what...

----------


## Turkish Juicer

> Cry some more for us, come on!


http://www.noanxiety.com/tests/mental-age-test.html

----------


## chi

> You are right, mate. Videos and pics. of him that I have seen so far must have all been precontest and/or postcontest. For some reason, I have never seen a fat & ugly footage of him during off-seasons until now. 
> 
> Is it not amazing how his gut disappears once he starts dieting and his abs pop right back on with full definition? Can't just be the gear, dieting and increased cardio; one has to have some serious muscle memory also...


yeah he definitely has the genetic freak in him for sure. I remember an old muscle mag where he was at mc'ds or some other fast food chain and i didnt even recognize him he looked obese!!!

----------


## DCI

The man is crazy big. Unreal and as was said greatly under rated for years.

----------


## MastaMan

> Doing this to your face constitutes nuts in my book.


****ing awesome tattoo, Tyson's was better though

----------


## Standby



----------


## silvex

He is pretty short but just amazing build and genetics... Great to see an old legend brought up.

----------

